# Epic trip with the wife!



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Where do I start, got up at 5am got our son ready for daycare get him to daycare at 6am, The wife is hungry and so am I, we head to WhatAburger and grab some b-fast. Then lets head to the water...Nah lets goto the gas station and get some drinks :no: sure babe lets do that by this time its almost 730. Finally we make it to the water and rig up we head out and I notice there is bait getting absoultly SLAMMED everywhere we look. Blues, Ladies, and jacks are going nuts. We decide to keep looking for trout instead of playing with trash fish first, good decsion on my wifes part. She starts working some mullet schools and I hear what sounds like a jack blow up on her DOA baitbuster...uh-oh she is in for some fun. Drag screaming and splashing everywhere then it gives up, hmmm it was wayyy to quick for a jack to quit fighting. I start looking for the fish and I see it :thumbup: Big smile followed by holy hell women you are way to lucky. Big gator trout in the net, we get to the bank and get some quick photo's and release her to make some babies! :thumbsup: We start looking for some fun, we find some large blues and some rather spastic ladyfish along with a quick limit of fat trout. All in all great day for the wife to join me on the pro angler and catch some feesh!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

That's a nice trout, congrats to her!


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice! Kewl pics, you b mighty fine photographer


----------



## sharkeater (Jun 28, 2013)

Sweet day! How did she ride in the PA with you? Do you have a stadium seat for the back?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

great catch!


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Outstanding - My wife fishes with me too - nothing beats it.... But like you I get out fished by the wife 90% of the time...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Pics......... Is that the same fish, or did she beat you up Badly???


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice...glad ya'll shared some great times together!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and good pictures too.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

sharkeater said:


> Sweet day! How did she ride in the PA with you? Do you have a stadium seat for the back?


Normally just bring a cooler with me and she sits on her life jacket and works just fine!


----------

